

Openfund - The business plan of a seed capital fund - gtzi
http://gtziralis.com/openfund-the-business-plan/

======
volida
hey George. Good luck.

You've done great job with the Greek OpenCoffee so far.

------
newacc
This is just like YC clone except asking for 20% of share in return... i think
this is a lot for a startup to give away... i'm not saying its wrong or bad
but can't justify it either ...

